# E River Report: The One That Got Away



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fished this morning on the Elizabeth for about an hour. Picked up a few 14-16" specs trolling and casting (Gulp). While trolling, my rod doubles over and drag is screaming (I may have screamed too in excitement). I thought I lost it but realized it was just running towards the yak. I'm getting her close to the yak when she makes a run under the yak, get her back up and runs down again. Finally able to get her on the boat (and may have screamed in excitement this time). I'm thinking, finally a citation. Get her unhooked and was about to measure her when she flops out of the yak (screamed again, actually yelled, this time).
I caught a 23" last week and this one by far dwarfed it by 2-3" inches and FAT. 
Technically I caught and boated her but couldn't get her measured or a photo which bums me out and makes me feel that this is the one that got away.

Since I don't have the pic of the 24"+, here's my grunt of today's trip - out of focus 14".


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

That sucks. Maybe I'll pick her up tomorrow . That's if I can get off work in time to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You know what "they" say 

There are no fish bigger than the one you almost caught


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*the one that got away.*

sorrry about your luck I hope you get her at a later date.:fishing:


----------

